# east coast resort with good night life



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

killington


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Holiday Valley and Holimont in Ellicottville NY. You get off the hill and head down town you have like 12 bars to choose from and on a busy weekend you're guaranteed live bands, dj's, cougars, dancing, people falling down drunk, money being spent, and bad decisions with awesome consequences being made.


----------



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

What about 7 springs?


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

T.J. said:


> killington


I 2nd this statement


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

killington for sure. or tremblant


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

GOOD GOD, BA is trolling East Coast threads!?!

Remember, boys, the OP asked for good driving distance from Virginia.

So...I'm going to assume that OP has been to Snowshoe, WV? I've actually never been, so I can't comment on NightLife.

My Take:

Close drive-Seven Springs, PA. Lots of DC, Baltimore, PGH people with the Foggy Goggle as a constant party, and a good late-night scene at the Matterhorn in the basement of the Lodge. The mountain is fun for a Mid-Atlantic scene. Unfortunately, the only fun is the resort, itself. There isn't a town, but there is always a party. Think of Dewey Beach at the mountain, but fewer bars. (Many people that I used to hang with at Seven Springs were summer regulars at Dewey.)

Little more of a drive-Holliday Valley, NY. The mtn is bigger and, as BA stated, there is a town scene with a good selection of bars.

Much More of a drive and the good bet for a party is Killington. Lots of skiable acreage, a decent variety of terrain, and all sorts of options for night-life....Pickle, Wobbly, a Tapas Joint, and Sushi Joint, just all sorts of options. Stay on the mountain, though, don't stay in Rutland, just not as fun.

That being said, for the time you'll spend driving to VT, you could always head out west.....Tahoe, SLC/PC, or Breckenridge are all good times.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

if you want less of a drive I'd reommend going to the eastern PA Pocono Mountains. You can rent lots of houses in the lake harmony area which is near many ski areas. My favorite town in the poconos though is Jim Thorpe. It's a great little picturesque village with great history and a couple of fun little bars. not far from Blue Mountain which is arguably PA's best hill.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Shocktroop531 said:


> if you want less of a drive I'd reommend going to the eastern PA Pocono Mountains. You can rent lots of houses in the lake harmony area which is near many ski areas. My favorite town in the poconos though is Jim Thorpe. It's a great little picturesque village with great history and a couple of fun little bars. not far from Blue Mountain which is arguably PA's best hill.



And now SLC comments on the Mid-Atlantic?!? That's like some douche from the Mid-Atlantic giving advice on where to go in the SLC region. :cheeky4: Seriously, who does that? :dunno::

I have to disagree........Blue Mountain is awful unless you catch it on a snow-day. Even so, it still sucks for coverage. Last year during our El-Nino season, anything off the groomers was still rock-bed under fluff. No Good. Average Snowfall is 50inches at Blue MTN. I was at 7Springs when that got that over President's weekend. Though that killer snowfall was rare, they do average 105 inches/year.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

well I'm from Philly. I grew up riding blue. blue has the most vertical in PA. Elk is probably my favorite in PA. Blue is good but SUPER crowded with jerkkoff new yorkers. think hour long lift lines. 

There's not much off groomer riding to be done anywhere in PA for the most part. that's pretty much out of the question. even when it is possible ski patrol busts your balls for it. but for riding groomers, I'd probably say blue is best. atleast in the pocono region. beats the shit outta JFBB camelback or whatever else you wanna ride in that area.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Snowshoe Night life was always fun when we went there. There are a few bars but we always got crazy in the condo. Plenty of people to party with though.


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

Snowshoe nightlife is mostly in the village, which means mucho $$. Pregame if you plan on going that route. 

I would have to say Killington on East Coast if you're willing to do the ~13 hr drive from your part of VA. Rusty Nail seems to be the popular bar up there plus lots of other places. I think someone mentioned the sushi joint. They also have a microbrewery right down the street.


----------



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

still havent been to snowshoe, i plan on going soon though. last year i was living in delaware so i went to blue mountain a lot along with jfbb. i didnt have anyone to ride with up there tho so most of my trips were solo or with the g/f.


----------



## GSXRBry (Nov 8, 2010)

latemp said:


> What about 7 springs?


Foggy Goggle at 7 Springs..I spend wayy too many bills at that place. Its usually a jumping establishment. Its right at the bottom of the "must use to get anywhere" Polar Bear Express lift. Weekends are obviously better. Once you get away from the resort there really isnt anything out there till you get into Somerset (~20 miles away from what I remember)



latemp said:


> still havent been to snowshoe, i plan on going soon though. last year i was living in delaware so i went to blue mountain a lot along with jfbb. i didnt have anyone to ride with up there tho so most of my trips were solo or with the g/f.


The Inn at Snowshoe is at the bottom and its cheap lodging but there isnt anything but a hotel, and a general store across the street. I'd stay up top for sure. Its alittle bit pricer, but no more saving a few bucks if I go back there. Everything is up in the village

Whiteface in Placid was wack! We stayed across the street from the mountain. Everything was up in Placid. It was an 8 mile drive give or take..Only road to and from and the po-po salivated at catching some DUI's on that street. We figured we would one up them and call for a taxi...$20 to pick us up, take us in town, and another $20 to take us back. Sounds good to me..Nope, dude never answered his phone and we were stuck in Placid, 8 miles from the hotel, until 430am when we waved an off duty cab down and gave hime $40 to take us back..


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

GSXRBry said:


> Whiteface in Placid was wack! We stayed across the street from the mountain. Everything was up in Placid. It was an 8 mile drive give or take..Only road to and from and the po-po salivated at catching some DUI's on that street. We figured we would one up them and call for a taxi...$20 to pick us up, take us in town, and another $20 to take us back. Sounds good to me..Nope, dude never answered his phone and we were stuck in Placid, 8 miles from the hotel, until 430am when we waved an off duty cab down and gave hime $40 to take us back..


was this over NYE? cause this happened to me & my friends.
we went to Wiseguys for few drinks, called for a cab prolly around 3am & the dispatcher was like no cabs for at least an hour.
so we decided we just wait on the corner like a bunch of $5 hookers to see if we can wave down a passing cab.
finally waved down this "taxi" 10mins later, it was more like two 20something yr old guys who just blazed up listening to some Em, drove us back to our chalet for 25 bucks


----------



## GSXRBry (Nov 8, 2010)

mOnky said:


> was this over NYE? cause this happened to me & my friends.
> we went to Wiseguys for few drinks, called for a cab prolly around 3am & the dispatcher was like no cabs for at least an hour.
> so we decided we just wait on the corner like a bunch of $5 hookers to see if we can wave down a passing cab.
> finally waved down this "taxi" 10mins later, it was more like two 20something yr old guys who just blazed up listening to some Em, drove us back to our chalet for 25 bucks


Wow..I thought we were the only cheap hookers in Placid lol. Nah, it was Saint Pat's. Wise Guys..lol. that place was a train wreck yo. Some 2 bit cab company stuck us. We ended up calling the Better Business Bureau on their asses hahaha.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

how's the riding at whiteface and gore? I've heard it's pretty damn good for east coast. steep.


----------



## GSXRBry (Nov 8, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> how's the riding at whiteface and gore? I've heard it's pretty damn good for east coast. steep.


Whiteface is great. By far the best spot I've been in the east. I believe the summit is one of, if not the, highest out here. There's a lift that takes you by elevation markers saying "X feet. Highest point at X resort". There are some crazy long runs if you ride top to bottom. I'd put it close to the same length as taking Gadzoom (whichever was in front of Creekside Lodge) up past Mid Mountain at Snowbird and coming back down past the lodge thru Big Emma. And some of the stuff off Gad 2. For the east, that's rather long. There's some nice steeps but nothing compared to what's out west. 

Outside of issues we had in the other posts, I highly recommend Whiteface.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

GSXRBry said:


> Whiteface is great. By far the best spot I've been in the east. I believe the summit is one of, if not the, highest out here. There's a lift that takes you by elevation markers saying "X feet. Highest point at X resort". There are some crazy long runs if you ride top to bottom. I'd put it close to the same length as taking Gadzoom (whichever was in front of Creekside Lodge) up past Mid Mountain at Snowbird and coming back down past the lodge thru Big Emma. And some of the stuff off Gad 2. For the east, that's rather long. There's some nice steeps but nothing compared to what's out west.
> 
> Outside of issues we had in the other posts, I highly recommend Whiteface.



Woah....you just compared Whiteface to SNOWBIRD?:laugh::laugh::laugh:. That may be the first (and hopefully the last time) I see that. I guess it was only for the top-to-bottom comparison. The lateral traverse and snowpack are no comparison.


----------



## GSXRBry (Nov 8, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> Woah....you just compared Whiteface to SNOWBIRD?:laugh::laugh::laugh:. That may be the first (and hopefully the last time) I see that. I guess it was only for the top-to-bottom comparison. The lateral traverse and snowpack are no comparison.


I know right. Lol. I had to compare it to something tho. And fwiw, I compared the bird to Snowshoe once because the second day we were there madre nature dropped 14 inches. Snowbird was the only place I've been that, that happened during a session. 

The Bird is still (and probably always will be) my top spot just for the free room and board perks. Woot!


----------

